# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess him; don' t quote

## julia90

Guess him, don't quoe

----------


## Fire Haired

European probably in more dark haired areas like central France, Iberia, Italy, Greece, and Balkans. But he could possible be from almost any area in Europe. He could also be mid eastern or north African look at assad and other pale mid eastern people. The genes associated with Euro pale skin are just about as popular in mid easterns and north Africans.

----------


## nordicwarrior

Central Italy. Definitely doesn't seem American... lacks the "GMO bloat" that we have over here. (I've coined that phrase "GMO bloat"... feel free to use it). But like F.H. says, with our hyper connectivity and modern travel methods... he could be from anywhere.

----------


## julia90

So, he doesn't have a specific look.. He both could be' from northern europe, central europe, southern europe, russia, north africa or middle east.

----------


## adamo

His genome is probably very predominantly European; he may or may not have minor Neolithic influence; it's hard to tell but he doesn't look overly-Celtic, just ask him to take a DNA test, he is clearly predominantly European, maybe small Mediterranean influence also.

----------


## adamo

He is a white man with possibly yes or no Neolithic influence from Greek world / west Asia (Greco-Anatolian). I would estimate minimum 75-85% European maybe 10-15% west Asian, probably even more European, ask him to test his lines with DNA test.

----------


## FBS

He looks like typical Bosniak to me, but there are a lot of Kosovo/Albanian who look like him. I agree with Fire Hared, he can pass for France, Iberia, Italy, Greece, and Balkans. Maybe Berber? When I come to think of it, he can be a Turk as well, hm, a tough one.

----------


## Twilight

All I see is a blank photo :/

----------


## Fire Haired

> So, he doesn't have a specific look.. He both could be' from northern europe, central europe, southern europe, russia, north africa or middle east.


I would be shocked if he came from Scandinavia or Baltic area, Russia, Ukraine, most of eastern Europe period except Balkans Yugoslavia area. My best guess would be what i said before. And i would be surprised if he came from mid east or north Africa but actulley surprisingly when i have seen alot as pale as him there are 250,000 Muslims in my city so i do see alot of mid easterns everyday mainly dark skinned Pakistani though. Since i have grown up seeing them i can tell the differnce between someone from Pakistin and west of Pakistan because of the big skin color difference also i can recognize Indians by their face and height. Pakistni are much darker because of the extra south asian globe13 aust dna test shows it. the people in globe13 who have over 60% south Asian are dravidens and are nearly black skinned.

----------


## FBS

Ups, there were three photos today when I posted, .... Hm

----------


## Fire Haired

> His genome is probably very predominantly European; he may or may not have minor Neolithic influence; it's hard to tell but he doesn't look overly-Celtic, just ask him to take a DNA test, he is clearly predominantly European, maybe small Mediterranean influence also.


In globe13 and almost all tests the pre Neolithic European group is called NOrth Euro. The main Neloitic one is called Med then minor southwest asian and west asian we have samples from Neolithic and Mesolithic Europeans which is why i am saying this. BUt it doesn't make sense to me i am as pale as humanly possible red hair is very popular in my family but we have mainly med(with 5% native American, 2% Sub Sharan African, and 2% Oceania) in Geno2.0 who am i test i know were mainly European without i doubt. Overall all Europeans mainly descend from Pre Neolithic Europeans that is were the palness comes from. This guy could pass as a Sami who even though live in the most northern area of Europe are as dark haired as central French and Iberians. Most people who are mainly North Euro i have noticed are not as dark haired as the dark hair areas of Europe i named. My best guess is his ancestry is very Neloithic and like all Europeans mainly pre Neolithic though.

I don't know what u mean by Celtic look. There was a population that spoke proto Germanic Italo Celtic that is the only common blood between all Celtic speakers. The features between French(descended from Gauls) and Irish(decend from Insular Celts) can be very different. Even ancient Roman i read said there were differences in physical appernace between Gauls and Celts in Britain.

----------


## julia90

Could he pass ad German, austrian, czech or french?

----------


## julia90

As for Ukrainians aren't all fair haired and skinned.. There are Also ukrainians in the med range adapted to much more solar irradiance.. Anna safroncik althought bottled dark brown hair, she's a natural medium brunette.. And reasonibely there are much more dark haired ukrainians, ukraina is big, and also a part near the black sea, Caucaso and turkey

----------


## Fire Haired

> Could he pass ad German, austrian, czech or french?


Yes for French. probably not for German Austrian, and Czech but it is defintley believable just not normal.

----------


## julia90

Well.. :Laughing:  Someone got it right.. He's my brother..  :Laughing:  so he's tuscan Italian like me.
for comparison some of my photos
I' m a bit jolly.. In the sense i' m southern european but i could pass maybe for a dark haired central european, like swiss, German (expecially tyrolean, as in netherland i got the tyrolean ethnicity from people), because i'm quite light skinned ad my brother, only he has black hair, i have brown hair. Some say i could pass in greece..? But i went there and people were in general a lot more dark haired than me and darker skinned

First and last pic tanned, pic in the middle untanned (with the summer before not sunbathed)

----------


## Fire Haired

> As for Ukrainians aren't all fair haired and skinned.. There are Also ukrainians in the med range adapted to much more solar irradiance.. Anna safroncik althought bottled dark brown hair, she's a natural medium brunette.. And reasonibely there are much more dark haired ukrainians, ukraina is big, and also a part near the black sea, Caucaso and turkey


Overall Ukraine's fall into the range of hair color with all other Balto Slav's then central Europeans. If there are very dark haired areas it has nothing to do with adaption just inter marriage with a people other Ukrainians didn't inter marry with.

----------


## julia90

Ukrainians are a big population.. And in antiquity it had too contact with more southern areas like turkey or the caucaso.. So it's reasonable many uktaininas fall in the southern european range of look.

----------


## Nobody1

Proper Mediterranid (Caucasoid) sub-race;
Your Brother seemed a bit Dinarid/Mediterranid [Medit/Dinarid];

You def. are a true native of Tuscany;

----------


## nordicwarrior

Are those Italian Stone pines behind you in the middle photo? Isn't there a road built by the ancient Romans over there where they planted Italian Stone pines along the street and they are alive to this day? I'm hoping there's a tree geek on this site.

----------


## Fire Haired

> Proper Mediterranid (Caucasoid) sub-race;
> Your Brother seemed a bit Dinarid/Mediterranid [Medit/Dinarid];
> 
> You def. are a true native of Tuscany;


THsoe races DONT EXIST. just going off loooks it is about time u look at DNA not 1800's scientists.

----------


## Nobody1

> THsoe races DONT EXIST. just going off loooks it is about time u look at DNA not 1800's scientists.


Of course they exist 
always have - always will

Both *Anthropology* and *Genetics* are scientific fields of _Biology_;

They do not exclude or debunk each other;
They confirm each other;

----------


## Angela

> Are those Italian Stone pines behind you in the middle photo? Isn't there a road built by the ancient Romans over there where they planted Italian Stone pines along the street and they are alive to this day? I'm hoping there's a tree geek on this site.


You don't have to be a tree geek, lol. They're often called umbrella pines and they're ubiquitous along the littoral of both Liguria and Toscana. We collect the nuts from the cones...pignole...they're an important ingredient in pesto sauce, which we eat often in my part of Italy. The Via Aurelia, which runs along the coast indeed is lined with them along parts of the route. There's also a lovely forest of them around the resort of Forte dei Marmi, which is THE place to go in the summer, and at Torre del Lago as well. Then there's the Maremma...my American friend are always quite intrigued by the idea of Italian cowboys.

They give off a lovely scent, especially at night and when mingled with the smell of the sea.

----------


## nordicwarrior

> You don't have to be a tree geek, lol. They're often called umbrella pines and they're ubiquitous along the littoral of both Liguria and Toscana. We collect the nuts from the cones...pignole...they're an important ingredient in pesto sauce, which we eat often in my part of Italy. The Via Aurelia, which runs along the coast indeed is lined with them along parts of the route. There's also a lovely forest of them around the resort of Forte dei Marmi, which is THE place to go in the summer, and at Torre del Lago as well. Then there's the Maremma...my American friend are always quite intrigued by the idea of Italian cowboys.
> 
> They give off a lovely scent, especially at night and when mingled with the smell of the sea.


 Thank you so much for the confirmation. Here in most parts of the U.S. those pines would be considered rare and unusual. I do know of a road in La Jolla (near San Diego-- coastal California) that is lined with these beauties and they really add dimension and character to their surroundings. And anytime you receive food production from an ornamental tree... that's a nice bonus.

----------


## julia90

If you love trees, :) , here's another tree typocal of my region Tuscany and Umbria: Cipresso.
do you hae this tree in USA? In europe you find it mainly in italy, maybe southern france too.
https://www.google.it/search?q=cipre...bih=268&dpr=2#

----------


## julia90

Cupressuses smell of resin, if i think of it i nave in my nostrils the exact scient of them

Jasmine is popular on our villas, detached house and terraced houses
but i think it s quite diffused in usa too.https://www.google.it/search?q=gelso...&bih=268&dpr=2

----------

